# Techumseh Hs50-6074c engine specs



## tyort (Oct 13, 2004)

I am repairing a Toro snowblower engine and require the torq specs for the cylinder head bolts. This is the 5hp model.. Any help would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

tyort
The torque is 16.5 ft lbs. 
Hre is a link to a manual that you can use a reference cause you also have to torque them in sequence
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

Snoman


----------



## tyort (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks SNOMAN for your quick response...


----------

